# lambs not thriving... thoughts?



## Hillsvale (May 5, 2011)

So I went to a farm last weekend to pick up some stock, the farmer asked me whether I wanted a set of twin suffolk lambs 8 weeks old who's mom was having a hard time keeping up with them... of course I took them.

When we got them home we compared them to our newborn 2 week old katahdin/dorper cross (born 15.5 pounds...!) who was just massive in comparison so set them up to a two week old ewe lamb katahdin/dorper cross who had been a twin (born 8.5 pounds) ... and she was the same size as them.

The lambs are eating hay, grass and grain but this morning they were crying and making a general racket in comparison to everyone else; I am sure some of it is missing their mommy but it was more noise today then yesterday ... we are away from home from 6 - 6 weekedays so don't have a lot of time to watch them and I presume they are drinking enough water but I am concerned over their size and wonder whether I should be giving them a pail of milk replacer to supplement their diets...

Anyone have thoughts on this, I don't want them to be hungry?

Also I see where you can buy these gigantic bags of lamb milk replacer... and see recipies for home made milk replacer, if the concensus is that I should add milk to their diet for a bit can I make the milk replacer rather than buy a commercial size bag of replacer?

Cheers


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 5, 2011)

At their age it would be hard to start them on a bottle or even a pail of milk replacer.  If they really are 8 weeks, I would just give them really good hay, like a grass/legume mix.  If you feed grain, I would also offer a bit of grain. They might not eat it right away but they'll eventually start nibbling and get the hang of it.  They just need to catch up.  They've just been weaned (which is stressful) and moved to a new home (which is stressful), so I'd just give them a few days to see if they settle down.  

We'd love to see pictures of them if you can post pics!


----------



## Hillsvale (May 5, 2011)

thanks for your thoughts... they are eating the grain/ration, all the little one's crowd into the sectioned off pen and these two get their first I just hadn't taken on someone elses lambs before... at least they aren't trying to "steal" my farm born lambs milk! lol

I will get some pictures this weekend... but they have the black heads and legs and the grey bodd fuzz is giving way to the white undercoat... very cute,


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 5, 2011)

How big are they?  8 week old suffolk lambs should be pretty big...Is it possible they're younger than the farmer said?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 5, 2011)

If these lambs are the same size as a 2 week old katahdin/dorper cross, they're WAY small.   A good sized 8 week old suffolk is easily 60 lbs, maybe more. A small 8 week old suffolk would still be around 40 lbs.  I'd call the farmer back and ask again about their age. Are their tails docked?  How much wool growth do they have?  Pics would definitely help.


----------



## Hillsvale (May 5, 2011)

they feel to be about 15 pounds each, he keeps good records so I would be surprised that he were off, they were born March 4th. 

He bought the pure bred ewe in Ontario, the farmer there said he had paid (I believe)  $700. for her and for whatever reason many of his animals were very poorly cared for so my guy bought quite a few of them. My guy said she wasn't supposed to be bred, the ewe was malnourished and poor size which made him believe she wasn't... then of course there she was bred. My guy says she is 11 months old which in my mind means she was just a baby herself when bred.

It makes me mad when people have animals that they don't care for properly.

ETA.... I can't guess the weight of a 10 pound bag of potatos so I will take a scale down tonight... they are certainly sturdy feeling lambs so I could be off a fair amount but not to the point of these babies being 40-60 pounds!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 5, 2011)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> they feel to be about 15 pounds each, he keeps good records so I would be surprised that he were off, they were born March 4th.
> 
> He bought the pure bred ewe in Ontario, the farmer there said he had paid (I believe)  $700. for her and for whatever reason many of his animals were very poorly cared for so my guy bought quite a few of them. My guy said she wasn't supposed to be bred, the ewe was malnourished and poor size which made him believe she wasn't... then of course there she was bred. My guy says she is 11 months old which in my mind means she was just a baby herself when bred.
> 
> ...


If they really are that small and they *just* were taken from their mom, then it might be worth the extra work/money to try to put them back on replacer.  I wouldn't try any homemade mixtures, I'd just buy a bag (you should be able to find a 20 or 25 lb bag) of a good quality replacer.


----------



## Hillsvale (May 5, 2011)

They came home on Sunday so its not that long ago... to me if I were to look at them I would guess them to be about 3 weeks old.

I will weigh them when we get home and see how far off I am, they are certainly small for their age IMO but maybe I am just being a lamby worry wort, and undernourished very young mom produced little tiny lambs!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 5, 2011)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> They came home on Sunday so its not that long ago... to me if I were to look at them I would guess them to be about 3 weeks old.
> 
> I will weigh them when we get home and see how far off I am, they are certainly small for their age IMO but maybe I am just being a lamby worry wort, and undernourished very young mom produced little tiny lambs!


Yes, that's definitely true about the poor little ewe producing lambs at a young age.  I'm sure they're cute though!


----------



## Hillsvale (May 5, 2011)

they are wonderful with little black legs and heads... dark grey fleece just starting to show the white underneath, I'll get pictures... everyone is suppose to get those!

I also bought a three month black and white spotted ewe lamb horned dorset crossed dorper and two ram lambs suffolk crossed arcott, they are three months and big boys! Ewe lamb and the suffolk ewe will go to the breeding arena with my katahdin ram lamb when everyone is ready...


----------



## Hillsvale (May 5, 2011)

it was dark out but this is them... they definately weigh less than 20 pounds but will weigh on the weekend.

Cuties though


----------

